# Looking for a good map to get from Minneapolis to Madison WI



## Trevo (Jul 24, 2002)

My bike gana and I are going to be doing a ride from essentially Minneapolis to Madison and was wondering if anyone had any good route advice or had maps that they have assebled ot could advise using. Also we'll all be in singespeeds or fixed gears and and would appreciate any heads up for huge monstar hills.


Cheers,
Trevo


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*No experience, but a thought*



Trevo said:


> My bike gana and I are going to be doing a ride from essentially Minneapolis to Madison and was wondering if anyone had any good route advice or had maps that they have assebled ot could advise using. Also we'll all be in singespeeds or fixed gears and and would appreciate any heads up for huge monstar hills.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Trevo


In 1999, my family and I drove from the Twin Cities to Galena, Illinois, as part of a midwestern circuit to visit various relatives. When we left the Twin Cities, we went to Red Wing, Minnesota, and then followed the Mississippi River to Dubuque, Iowa. There was a great road along the river. I looked at the map, you could take the river road to Prairie du Chien, Wisconsin, and then head east to Madison. I have no idea how the ride would be from Prairie du Chien to Madison, but based on our car trip, I think that the ride from the Twin Cities to Prairie du Chien would be great. Scott Gore posted some photos from a trip he did last summer. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=14204&highlight=mississippi It looks like the first three days of his trip were along the same basic route that we took when we drove from the Twin Cities to Prairie du Chien.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Maps*



Trevo said:


> My bike gana and I are going to be doing a ride from essentially Minneapolis to Madison and was wondering if anyone had any good route advice or had maps that they have assebled ot could advise using. Also we'll all be in singespeeds or fixed gears and and would appreciate any heads up for huge monstar hills.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Trevo


Well, if it were me...

First off, the Wisconsin Bicycle Federation puts out a nice map system, though it's a few years old. You should be able to find copies in the Twin Cities or at least in Stillwater.

And that brings up a potential problem...if you've ever seen the hill on the WI side of Stillwater.

A few years ago I rode from St. Paul to Chicago, and the western part of WI is hilly. Really hilly (I live just north of La Crosse). 

There is, however, a solution. There's a wonderful WI state trail system built on railroad right-of-ways. 

That means that while there are some hills, they're all VERY gentle, and a singlespeed or fixie should have no trouble. Limestone screenings on the paths for the most part, no problem on a road bike. A little slower than pavement, but a beautiful trip. I'm not sure exactly how to hook up from the cities, but you could (for example) come down the shoulder on 16 to La Crescent, cross over there to La Crosse, then get onto the state trail from there. That one will take you from Onalaska, through Sparta and Elroy, and I think you can go all the way to Madison on it (not sure).

Shoot me an e-mail if you'd like me to find out more details for you. What time of year are you planning to go?


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*WI bicycle maps*

The bicycle route maps are still available, four maps cover the whole state. Basically a road map with some of the rail/trail routes highlighted. You should be able to work out a decent route combining rail trails and back roads. You could probably roughly parallel I-94 zig-zagging on the farm roads and do okay.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*http://www.dot.wisconsin.gov/travel/bike-foot/bikemaps.htm*

state map link
http://www.dot.wisconsin.gov/travel/bike-foot/bikemaps.htm

many map links
http://www.mikebentley.com/bike/wisconsin.htm

books and stuff
http://www.trailsfromrails.com/wisconsin.htm

reference info html version
http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:sOW1nk0GJXQJ:danenet.wicip.org/bcp/witour.pdf+wisconsin+bicycle+map&hl=en

or pdf version
http://danenet.wicip.org/bcp/witour.pdf

more stuff
http://www.geography.wisc.edu/sco/maps/biking.php

that should be enough to get you going for awhile.

have a good ride.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*MyThoughts*



Trevo said:


> My bike gana and I are going to be doing a ride from essentially Minneapolis to Madison and was wondering if anyone had any good route advice or had maps that they have assebled ot could advise using. Also we'll all be in singespeeds or fixed gears and and would appreciate any heads up for huge monstar hills.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Trevo


Trevo,

Andy gives good advice, get to LaCrosse and pick up the Wisconsin trail system. You've got the LaCrosse River Trail out of LaCrosse to Sparta, the Sparta/Elroy trail to Elroy, the 400 trail to Reedsburg and from there you're almost to Madison. Seems like I remember a road based route in the Baraboo area put out by the DOT. (I'll go look for it tonight). These trails are all crushed limestone, so you might want a good cross tire, but I think you'd be fine without them as well. These are well established, well maintained, and well traveled trails. 

As far as a good route to LaCrosse....the best route is along the river, but some of the most substantial climbs in the region are along that route. To avoid climbing I think I would head south to Cannon Falls. I ridden this a couple of times and can give you a route. I've not ridden south out of Cannon Falls, but I would make my way via county roads to the Douglas Trail head in Pine Island, take it into Rochester, then back on county roads to LaCresent. Cross the Mississippi at LaCresent, navigate via LaCrosse City streets to the LaCrosse River Trail. I'm not familiar with this whole route, but I can't think of a significant climb along the parts I do know. 

If you're willing to travel along the river and suffer the climbs with your one gear, I have the whole route on Delorme starting from my front door in Bloomington directly to the LaCrosse River Trail in LaCrosse (Onalaska really). 

Have fun.
Scot


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*That's the unglaciated part of WI and MN*

Which means the hills were never plowed down during the ice age. Mainly, non stop big hills and deep valleys. Great trout fishing country. But if you don't like lot's of big hills take a slightly northern route over and go down to Madison from the north. The entire SW corner of WI is very hilly. Along with the SE corner of MN and NE corner of IA 

I live in IA and we have to take our bikes up to the NE corner of the state to get some serious hills in. It's a non stop rollercoaster of big steep long hills and scary fast downhills. RAGBRAI always avoids that corner of the state, it's just too hilly for the general public.

I don't have a specific route fo you but avoid the SW corner (south of LaCross and West of Madison)



Trevo said:


> My bike gana and I are going to be doing a ride from essentially Minneapolis to Madison and was wondering if anyone had any good route advice or had maps that they have assebled ot could advise using. Also we'll all be in singespeeds or fixed gears and and would appreciate any heads up for huge monstar hills.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Trevo


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*a little office Goggling*

I looked around the net. The Baraboo route I recalled is a tour of the region around Baraboo and not a route to take you anywhere. It brags about being hilly, so probably not what you're looking for. 

I stumbled upon the Wisconsin County cycling maps. Looks like you can get from Reedsburg to Madison on "green" lines. I'd pick a route off the maps and post it here for advice from Cheesehead bikers. Asiago, you out there ????? 

Hope that helps

Scot


----------



## kbinner (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gateway trail to st.croix river*

nobody mentioned the Gateway trail, starting in st. paul and ending about 17 miles east (at some park?), near marine on st. croix. it's flat, rail bed riding. Trek puts out good maps of wisconsin with all the roads rated for traffic flow, shoulder, etc... lots of hills in western wisconsin. hope your young and of good knee.


----------

